# Flea Products



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all! Thought I would pick the forum's members for some advice... 

Chase is 11.5 weeks old. I am having my husband go buy him Heart Guard from the vet today, as we live near a lagoon so we are in a risk area for heart worm. 

Miles take Trifexus. I have not heard great things about it hence my reasoning for asking the question.... does everyone use flea meds? I have thought about just doing Heart Guard for the boys and seeing how it goes with the flea, or maybe trying something natural (ex: Mint spray) to keep them away. 

I am not a fan of the topical medication because I am squeamish about the greasy looking spot it makes and our dogs swim so much it would just wash away. 

Any advice on more natural ways you all manage fleas would be helpful. Our breeder doesn't use any flea products, but she lives in a more desert like environment than we do so she probably doesn't have fleas around.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All have great risks

the skin is as fast to the blood as the mouth 

into the gland systems 

I use garlic and cedar beds where they lay

All chemicals could kill

all come with the risk factors

even slight

as they age the immunity system grows less all of ares do much higher risks and very young pups it could KILL

none touch my mates

I understand your concerns

read any and all warning labels

and the 2 breeders I support

you use them and they find out

not sure how they would

but the contracts are clear

Zero Chemicals


He and She can reown the mates in there contracts

facts

Have a blessed day

I inspect my mates every 2 or 3 days for fleas

Salt waters help greatly here and colder waters clear


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

As Rudy says, topical treatment isn't topical. It's absorbed through the skin into the blood stream, that's how they work.

Flea treatments are nasty chemicals. We don't use them, we will treat if there is a need (and there hasn't been so far), not otherwise. You will find from previous posts on this subject that we are not alone in this.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

This is a good start. We haven't started any flea with Chase, and I am a bit sad we did with Miles but you live and learn. He goes to daycare which mandates flea treatment (but I'm sure if I don't speak up they won't know.... :-\ )

So... if I'm taking them off the flea meds, then what can I use to treat if I find them? Can I just see the fleas if they have it?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes MilesMom

turn them over

bellies up

look at the privates tails rears hips

if there is fleas they will run up to the main body and more hair to hide

they love skin


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yuck. 

Ok.... hopefully I don't find any... bugs give me the chills. But, for the health of my pups I will do it. Or make my husband do it. Now what do I use if I find them...


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

I hate chemicals, esp. since there's really no adequate testing of them b/c they're 'Just' for animals. So, I balance actual risk of the thing I'm treating for Vs. the potential risk from the chemical itself. Heart worm is a real problem, so I hold my nose with that one and administer. Ditto with ticks (but not in the winter when there's snowpack). Fleas? I'd wait for an actual problem before I treat. Get one of those little combs with the tiny teeth spaced closely and very gently comb the area just above the base of the tail on the back and see what comes up.

In the absence of any problem, don't treat.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

MilesMom said:


> This is a good start. We haven't started any flea with Chase, and I am a bit sad we did with Miles but you live and learn. He goes to daycare which mandates flea treatment (but I'm sure if I don't speak up they won't know.... :-\ )
> 
> So... if I'm taking them off the flea meds, then what can I use to treat if I find them? Can I just see the fleas if they have it?


Another thought..Kiya's kennel requires flea treatment too. I put on her form that she uses Sentry flea/tick product. It is a natural oil that comes in a tube like the chemical stuff and the also have a spray. My kennel did not bat an eye at that!


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just went to the vet today for my 8 1/2 week old Jax. The vet of course recommended flea prevention..Trifexis. He said it's flea season and living in Southern California he said my dog will definitely get fleas. I was against it before I went, but now I'm questioning it. He wasn't trying to push it on me, he just said if it were his dog he definitely would use flea prevention because the strong side effects are extremely rare. He actually recommended that I start him on them now at 8 weeks!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Vizslalover925 said:


> I just went to the vet today for my 8 1/2 week old Jax. The vet of course recommended flea prevention..Trifexis. He said it's flea season and living in Southern California he said my dog will definitely get fleas. I was against it before I went, but now I'm questioning it. He wasn't trying to push it on me, he just said if it were his dog he definitely would use flea prevention because the strong side effects are extremely rare. He actually recommended that I start him on them now at 8 weeks!


My vet also recommended this product. I will admit I tried it, however it smells all of chemical and Kiya took about 30 minutes to eat it..I had a bad feeling! I had 2 dogs die from cancer and I swore I was going to change things with this dog (natural food and no chemical! Heartworm is all she gets). I live in North Carolina where fleas and ticks rule! I use the natural oils.. No fleas but she has had 2 ticks so far. Not bad..my other dogs had more by this time.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Addendum..8 weeks is way too early unless your putting him in a box of fleas. I'm listening less and less to my vet. In my opinion, they are there for the required vaccines and any emergency. Sorry if I offend anyone...my opinion is generated from my experience only.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Miles has been on Trifexus for about a year but he just finished his last dose that we had purchased last month and he will just be getting Heart Guard tonight. Chase has never had flea meds and will also just try the Heart Guard. Talked to our breeder today too and she isn't recommending the tick meds either. So just Heart Guard for us for now and then treating fleas if needed (let's hope not though!)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our vet only carries Trifexus or Comfortis.... so I guess I am ordering online for heartworm. 

What does everyone use? Heart Guard?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

That is what we use! Small selection they have! But, I think the trend now is all in one.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Just ordered a 12 pack for Miles, and 2 singles for baby growing Chase. I'm excited to change and use more natural products for fleas.... but I'm also a little bit nervous. Hope it goes well.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Have to wait until tomorrow to see what the vet says. Dijon and Schnoozer(indoor cats) got a dose of Revolution on their necks for flea treatment just in case before Dharma came home. One of the cats does escape but usually only gets out the door and doesn't go any where. Other than that we can't really say that we have flea or tick issues yet. I am thinking just Heart Worm treatment tomorrow.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I use Heartgard Plus (ivermectin/pyrantel) for Willie... The once-a-month chewable. He likes them. I never treat for fleas unless I actually see fleas. Haven't seen a single one on Willie since I adopted him in 2009.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma was dewormed at least 3 times at the breeders as well.


----------



## dig1tal (Jun 3, 2013)

This Trifexis report was recently aired in Atlanta:
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/company-insists-flea-drug-not-cause-dog-fatalities/nbqgn/


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

That report on Trifexis posted by dig1 kinda pisses me off  Good to know that the pathologist hired by Elanco, and who used to work for Elanco states there is no way Trifexis could have contributed to the puppies deaths. Any further words would not by appropriate for the forum.

Back on topic. As recommended by our vet, I gave Laika Trifexis (she started taking it at 6 months), but stopped giving it to her two months ago (she is currently 15 months). I wanted to cut back on anything I thought was unnecessary for her.

She is currently on no flea meds, or heart worm medicine (I am fortunate :-\ to live in a area where it gets cold enough that heart worm is only a potential issue a couple months a year).

I will look at the essential oils etc, for fleas when I think it may be an issue, but for now it is not (not allowed in doggie day care since she is not spayed yet). I will also put her on some form of prophylactic heart worm medication for a couple months over the summer, then take her back off.

When we got our pup I never realized how much I was going to have to learn for myself about dog care/health. Didn't seem this complicated when I was a kid  But, **** do we love our little V!! ;D


----------

